# Netzwerkkarte mit X-Micro WLAN Router Verbinden  brauche Hilfe



## totto (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe einen X-Micro WLAN 11b Broadband Router , einen Rechner mit Funkstick (funktioniert prima) und einen Rechner mit Netzwerkkarte und einem Cat 5 Kabel.
Der Rechner mit der Netzwerkkarte bekommt keine Verbindung zum Router habe die TCP / IP einstellungen denke ich malö richtig gemacht ( genauso wie beim USB Funkstick) .Kann mir einer weiterhelfen ? Muß man bei dem Router die "LAN Buchsen" irgendwie freischalten ? Wenn ja weiß jemand wie ?


Folgende TCP / IP Einstellungen:
Rechner 1 mit USb Funkstick : 
IP 192.168.1.1
Subnetmask 255.255.255.0

Rechner 2 mit Netzwerkkarte:
IP 192.168.1.2
Subnetmask 255.255.255.0

Mit freundliche Grüßen 

totto


----------



## Sinac (17. Juni 2004)

Wie jetzt "Ganau so wie beim USB-Stick"? Wenn du auch die gleiche IP-Adresse genommen hast kann das nicht gehen 
Poste mal die TCP/IP Konfiguration der Geräte!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## totto (17. Juni 2004)

Habe  bei Rechner Nr.1 mit USB Stick.: z.B.
 IP 192.168.1.2  
 Subnetmask 255.255.255.0

Rechnernr.2 mit Netzwerkkarte :

IP 192.168.1.1
Subnetmask 255.255.255.0

Benötige ich vieleicht ein Cat 5 crossover Kabel ?

Bin total der Neuling auf diesem Gebiet !

Gruß
totto


----------



## Sinac (17. Juni 2004)

Wenn du das Kabel nicht in nen Uplink Port gesteckt hast ist das ok mit nem 1zu1 Patchkabel!
Haben die Karte und der Router denn einen Link (LED sollte leuchten)
Hast du am Router vielleicht ne Firewall oder sowas eingerichtet?
Welche IP hat denn der Router?
kannst du ihn anpingen?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sinac (17. Juni 2004)

Du hast das Netzwerkkabel vom PC aber nicht in den WAN Port gesteckt,oder?


----------



## totto (17. Juni 2004)

Nein das kabel steckt in der LAN 1 Buchse am Router leuchtet dann auch die LAN 1 leuchte grün. An der Netzwerkkarte sind zwei LED´s eine Grüne und eine rote wobei die grüne leuchtet. Den Router kann ich nich anpingen, wenn ich Ping 192.168.1.22 (ist die IP vom Router) ein gebe kommt nur was mit Zeitüberschreitung. Woran erkenne ich einen Uplink Port ?


In meiner Einstellung für das LAN Interface habe ich folgende Einstellungen:

IP Address:  192.168.1.22
Subnet Mask:  255.255.255.0
Default Gateway:  192.168.1.22
DHCP Server:   DisabledEnabled  
DHCP Client Range:  -     
802.1d Spanning Tree:  DisabledEnabled  
Clone MAC Address:  0000000000000

An der Firewall einstellungen des Routers habe ich noch nichts gemacht.



gruß
totto


----------



## gothic ghost (17. Juni 2004)

Hi,
dein Router hat einen 4 Port Switch integriert und davon nimmst
du einen. den du per Kabel mit dem Rechner  verbindest. Freischalten
brauchst du normalerweise nichts.
Hier gibt es noch mehr Infos


----------



## Sinac (17. Juni 2004)

Hm, merkwürdig.
Die LED an der Netzwerkkarte leuchtet auch?
Hast du die möglichkeit ein anderes Kabel zu probieren?
Lokal auf dem Rechner vielleicht ne Firewall die das Blocken könnte?
Kann auch sein das der Router nicht auf ICMP antworten soll, als
Sicherheitseinstellung, aber lokal ist das wohl eher ungewöhnlich und
über WebInterface erreichst du ihn ja wahrscheinlich auch nicht,oder?

Probier sonst mal die Clients über DHCP konfigurieren zu lassen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## totto (17. Juni 2004)

Habe das mit dem  DHCB mal probiert die IP auf automatisch gestellt da kommt beim ping die Meldung Zielhost nicht erreicht ! 
Werde mal ein anderes Kabel mir holen und dann nochmal probieren !


----------



## TheNBP (18. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von totto _
> *
> IP Address:  192.168.1.22
> Subnet Mask:  255.255.255.0
> ...


 Das Default Gateway zeigt auf sich selbst, das würde ich komplett löschen
SpanningTree auf disabled.

Kannst Du denn den WLAN PC anpingen wenn er am Netz hängt? Dann könntest Du zumindest schonmal sicher sein das kein Fehler am Kabel vorliegt.

Wenn du DHCP benutzt und es kommt beim Ping "Zielhost nicht erreichbar" dann tippe ich darauf das der PC keine IP Adresse vom DHCP bekommen hat.
Kann mit "ipconfig /all" geprüft werden.


----------



## totto (18. Juni 2004)

Nein den Laptop mit WLANstick kann ich nicht anpingen.
Ich denke mal das das Kabel einen Defekt hat.
Nur habe ich das richtige Kabel ?:-(
in der Beschreibung stand nur was von Cat 5 Kabel also denke ich mal das ich kein crossover brauche ! oder?

Gruß
totto


----------



## Sinac (18. Juni 2004)

Nö, für gewöhnlich brauchst du kein CrossOver.


----------



## gothic ghost (18. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> Das Default Gateway zeigt auf sich selbst, das würde ich komplett löschen


Ein Rechner kommt ja ins WAN.

@  totto
Nein nicht löschen, ist richtig da Router 2 MAC-Adressen haben.
Eine fürs LAN und eine fürs WAN und mit bridging arbeiten,
und das was Sinac schreibt ist richtig.


----------



## TheNBP (18. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *Nein nicht löschen, ist richtig da Router 2 MAC-Adressen haben.
> Eine fürs LAN und eine fürs WAN und mit bridging arbeiten*


Das musst Du mir jetzt aber erklären,...
Router haben sicherlich mehrere MAC Adressen, afaik hat jeder Switch-Port eine.
"bridging" (Layer2) oder nennen wir es mal "switching" wird dabei höchstens zwischen den LAN Ports durchgeführt. Wohl kaum zwischen LAN und WAN (das ist dann routing (Layer3)).

Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber so ein "Loop" war bisher bei keinem Router den ich konfiguriert habe von nöten.


----------



## gothic ghost (19. Juni 2004)

@ TheNBP
1. haben Router nur zwei MACs, um 2 verschiedene Netze (LAN/WAN) zu verbinden.
2. bridging hat nichts mit Layer (OSI) zu tun.
3. switching und routing funktioniert nur mit OSI im LAN, 
    bzw. da wo Protokoll und Zieladresse bekannt sind.
    Nicht höchstens sondern notwendig.
4. zwischen LAN und WAN wird bridging verwendet da Protokoll und
    Zieladresse nicht bekannt sein müssen, was mit OSI nicht möglich wäre.
5. von daher ist es auch kein "Loop", und man braucht sich auch nicht 
    drum_zu_kümmern.


----------



## TheNBP (19. Juni 2004)

zu1.) Hmm ich war der Meinung das sogar jeder Switch-Port mit einer MAC Adresse versehen ist. Kann mich auch irren, ist schon etwas her das ich mal einen managebaren Switch im Telnet hatte.

zu 2.) Bridging hat insofern etwas mit dem OSI Layer zu tun das es nur auf Layer2 stattfindet.

zu 3.) Wie meinst Du das "funktioniert nur mit OSI" ? Das OSI-Modell ist eine Veranschaulichung zur Funktion von Netzwerken, kein technisches Verfahren.

zu 4.) Das glaub ich kaum, es wird Routing und nicht Bridging verwendet. Deswegen heisst das Gerät Router und nicht Bridge

zu 5.) ein Loop ist es meiner Meinung nach aus folgedem Grund:
Das Default Gateway ist das letzte Gateway an das Pakete für die sonst kein Ziel in der Routing Tabelle gefunden wird geschickt wird.
Landet jetzt also ein Paket mit einer Zieladresse die geroutet werden muss auf dem Gateway so schickt das Interface das Paket an sein Default Gateway. Da das Default Gateway das Interface selbst ist wird es immer wieder im Kreis geschickt, solange bis die TTL abgelaufen ist


----------



## Sinac (19. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TheNBP _
> *zu 4.) Das glaub ich kaum, es wird Routing und nicht Bridging verwendet. Deswegen heisst das Gerät Router und nicht Bridge
> *



Der Meinung bin ich auch, das Routing der Anfragen an das Internet erfolgt ja logischer weise auf Layer 3 über IP-Adressen, da hinter dem Router die MAC-Adressen irrelewant sind.

"bridgen" tut ein Router meiner Meinung nach garnichts, da dies ja auf Layer 2 stattfindet, genau wie switching und der Router hat nunmal auch eine Switching Funktion fürs LAN. Ein Switch ist schließlich nichts anderes als eine Multi-Port-Bridge.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## gothic ghost (19. Juni 2004)

@  Sinac, TheNBP
zu 1. Da irrst du dich.
zu 2. Bridging ist eine erweitertertes Routing, wo die Daten übertragen werden,
ohne Protokoll und Zieladresse zu kennen. Das Verfahren, bis bekannt ist welches
Protokoll und welche Zieladresse ist "bridging" und hat mit einer "Bridge" nichts gemeinsam. Es ist ein "Zeitüberbrücken"
zu 3. Das OSI-Modell ist keine Veranschaulichung des Netzwerks sondern eine
Grundlage der Datenübermittlung.
zu 4. siehe Punkt 2,
zu 5. Loop gibt es bei Tokenring Netzwerken, und nicht bei Routing wo die Zieladresse
bekannt ist.
Habe das OSI-Modell als Bild angehängt, bin zu faul alles zu schreiben. ;-)


----------



## TheNBP (19. Juni 2004)

Hehe, wir scheinen ja beide etwas stur zu sein  

zu 1.) mag sein, finde dazu im Moment keine weiteren Informationen

zu 2.) Wo hast Du das denn her? Link? Literatur?
Die Tatsache das Du schreibst es ist bisher kein Protokoll bekannt, deutet ja schon darauf hin das es auf Layer2 stattfindet. Und Layer2 ist nunmal typisch für eine Bridge (Switch ist ebenfalls eine Bridge, wie Sinac schon erwähnt hat).

zu 3.) "Grundlage der Datenübermittlung" ist eine wenig sagende Floskel.
Nennen wir es "Grundlegende Veranschaulichung der Datenübermittlung in Netzwerken". Andere Worte, identische Aussage.

zu 4.) Unabhängig davon was unter 2.) steht verwendet ein Router bestimmt keine bridging Verfahren. Sonst würde er wiegesagt nicht Router heissen

zu 5.) ei ei, einen Loop gibt es auch bei Antennen oder bei Achterbahnen  Ich hab das doch nur so genannt. Damit mein ich (Endlos)Schleife oder Kreis. Für das arme Paket das in der Schleife hin und her geschickt/geroutet wird.
Gibt es natürlich auch bei Token-Ring. Ist aber ein anderer Zusammenhang


----------



## gothic ghost (19. Juni 2004)

@ TheNBP
Stur ?  
Sehe ich eigentlich nicht so, Tatsache aber ist, das der liebe totto wahrscheinlich
nichts davon von hat und sein Problem dadurch nicht gelöst wird.

zu 2. habe mal eine Ausbildung als Netzwerkadministrator gemacht, auch mit Literatur.

Ein Switch ist nun definitiv keine Bridge da er Protokolle/Adressen lesen kann, was
eine Bridge nicht kann. Eine Bridge ähnelt einem Router und kann zwei gleiche oder
ungleiche LANs miteinander verbinden, kann aber keine Protokolle/Adressen lesen
bzw. ist unabhängig davon, was wiederum ein Router nicht ist.
zu 4. Der Router ist um eine Fähigkeit erweitert und die wird "bridging" genannt.
Normal muss der Router wissen welches Protokoll und welche Adresse auf der Gegenseite
ist, da es aber beim wechseln in ein anderes LAN/WAN diese Infos nicht gibt schickt
der Router die Daten ins "Blaue", bekommt durch Re-Routing dann die fehlenden Infos.
Dieses Verfahren  zwischen keine und habende Infos wird "bridging" genannt.
Dadurch bleibt ein Router ein Router und wird nicht zur Bridge! Klaro ? 

Zum Schluss noch ein Taschenbuch-Tipp, andere sind zu teuer, bei Markt + Technik
gibt es das "Computerlexikon" wo du einiges von dem hier nachlesen kannst.

So, noch ein angenehmes Wochenende. ;-) 
gothic ghost


----------



## TheNBP (19. Juni 2004)

zu 2.) diese Quellen würden mich aber mal interessieren. Möglichst eine als Link, möchte mir deswegen jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Buch kaufen 

Ein Switch ist eine (Multiport) Bridge.
siehe
http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/study/hrh-glossar/15-2_3.htm oder
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/kom/0811021.htm oder
http://www.htl.rennweg.at/material/pi-seminare/kustoden2001/netzwerk/text25.htm oder
http://www.tecchannel.de/hardware/1092/5.html

Ein Switch kann auch keine Protokolle lesen (Ausnahme Layer3 Switches)
Aber tut genau das was Du als Bridge beschreibt, nämlich zwei gleiche LANs verbinden. Jeder Port eines Switches ist als eigenständiges LAN (Collision Domain) anzusehen.

zu 4.) Kann es sein das du hier die Mischung aus Router und Bridge (afaik Brouter) meinst?
Ich rede auf jeden Fall die ganze Zeit von NAT-Routern. Da würde so ein Verfahren ala ich schicke mal meine Pakete ohne Kentniss von Protokoll und Zieladresse ins Blaue (Internet) und hoffe mal das schon der richtige der Millionen von Hosts antwortet, wohl nicht funktionieren.

Aber totto hilft das ganze wohl wirklich nicht weiter, aber vielleicht lag es ja wirklich nur am defekten Kabel


----------



## Sinac (19. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *
> zu 2. Bridging ist eine erweitertertes Routing, wo die Daten übertragen werden,
> ohne Protokoll und Zieladresse zu kennen. Das Verfahren, bis bekannt ist welches
> ...



Somit hat Gothic Ghost nie bestritten das ein Switch eine Multi-PortBridge ist, oder?

Aber naja, auf jeden Fall ist eine Bridge genau wie ein Switch in der Lage MAC-Adressen (Layer 2) zu lesen und daraus das Zeil der Ethernet-Frames zu ermitteln.

Der Router macht dies anhand von IP-Adressen (Layer 3), liegt das Ziel im eigenen Netz versendet er es direkt, ansonsten gibt er es selber an sein nächstes Gateway weiter.

Auf jeden Fall lernt totto ne Menge über Netzwerktechniken dabei und ich persönlich finde solche Threads auch immer recht nett, schließlich kann nicht jeder immer mit allem Recht haben 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## totto (21. Juni 2004)

Hilfe geht immer noch nicht 
Hatte aber einen kleinen Lichtblick muss wohl an meinen Windowseinstellungen liegen habe Win ME auf dem Rechner habe als mal ausprobiert und auf einmal haben sich die Rechner gefunden aber ich war zuschnell im probieren und weiß nicht mehr was ich gemacht habe auf jeden Fall bin ich so schlau wie vorher und es geht immer noch nicht 
 Hilfe


----------



## TheNBP (21. Juni 2004)

Hmm, wenn es unter WinMe läuft, unter anderen Windows Betriebssystemen aber nicht tippe ich mal auf ein Treiberproblem.

Du solltest dir mal den neuesten Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte des PCs besorgen.
Wenn möglich auch mal eine andere Netzwerkkarte testen.

Oder aber mal an den Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte im Gerätemanager herumspielen.
Zum Beispiel mal auf 10Mbit Half-duplex zurückstellen, FlowControl an/aus .... usw.


----------



## Bangguin (1. Juli 2004)

*Hinweis*

WLAN läuft nicht über IPs- sondern über die MAC (Hardware-Adresse) und SSID somit ist es wurscht, was in der IP steht.


----------



## Sinac (1. Juli 2004)

*Re: Hinweis*



> _Original geschrieben von Bangguin _
> *WLAN läuft nicht über IPs- sondern über die MAC (Hardware-Adresse) und SSID somit ist es wurscht, was in der IP steht. *



Das ist wohl bei jedem Medium so,oder? IP ist immer nur eine logische verbindung auf Layer 3 und egal ob nun Ethernet oder WLAn oder CDDF oder FDDI ist egal, denn IP ist von der darunterliegenden Hardware und der Übertragung unabhängig...

Was hat das überhaupt mit dem Thema zu tun?

Greetz und wilkommen bei Tutorials.de
Sinac


----------



## totto (12. Juli 2004)

habe den Fehler gefunden ! Wis nur noch nicht wie ich ihn beseitige das Problem liegt bei der Netzwerkkarte an irgendeiner einstellung !

 Nur an welcher ?

Gruß
totto


----------



## Maximodo (12. Juli 2004)

-----------------------------------------
IP Address: 192.168.1.22
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.22
DHCP Server: DisabledEnabled 
DHCP Client Range: - 
802.1d Spanning Tree: DisabledEnabled 
Clone MAC Address: 0000000000000
-------------------------------------------------------
Also erst mal wenn dass die Einstellungen von deinem Router sind brauchst du keinen Default Gateway hier eintragen einfach rausschmeisen und leer lassen. 
Uplink Port? Ist egal stecks in 2 oder 3  das wird er nicht sein, ach du hast ja nur einen  bei neuen Geräten ist das egal da ist jeder Port ein "Uplink" wird automatisch erkannt und auch der Kabeltyp (gekreuzt oder gerade) ist mitlerweile egal.
An den Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte selber würd ich vielleicht nicht rum machen wenn du dich damit nicht so auskennst lieber rauswerfen und neu installieren die Standard Einstellungen funktionieren eigentlich immer.
Wenn nicht schau erst mal ob es Resourcen Konflikte gibt. 
Dann kannst du noch im GeräteManager->Eigenschaften deiner Netzwerkkarte->Erweitert die Einstellungen kontrollieren der Übertragungsmodus sollte auf jeden fall auf Automatisch erkennen stehen.
Firewalls oder so hast du nicht auf dem Rechner laufen oder?


----------

